# fav feeder fish



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

favorate feeder fish or a good story 
just getting ideas lol


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Gold fish bekuz they eat almost anything and Guppies bekuz P's jux swallow that thing so Ez


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

please move topic to piranha discussion


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Xenocobra said:


> please move topic to piranha discussion


 How about feeding discussion?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If I feed feeders (only once or twice per month: goldfish or minnows), I prefer smaller ones (up to 2"), that can be swallowed whole or in two bites - no mess to clean up afterwards. And the catfish crew will take care of the scales.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Go to the bait shop, get the larde minnows. They are roughly the size of a giant dannio and just about as fast. Also around here you can get about 40 or them for under 2 bucks!
















Goldfish are cool and all, but dont put up much of a fight.

Giant dannios are fun, but expensive, around here they are like $2.50-$3.00 for 1.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Rosey Red minnows.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

minnows


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> Rosey Red minnows.


 ?


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I agree with Pamonster. Minnows are large, cheap and fast. I don't like feeding my p's fish they can eat whole because I like their teeth to get a workout. The more they use their teeth, the sharper, and bigger they get is my belief!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

whats wrong with rosey reds?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

because rosy reds are goldfish not minnows thats why he did that


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

readingbabelfish said:


> I don't like feeding my p's fish they can eat whole because I like their teeth to get a workout. The more they use their teeth, the sharper, and bigger they get is my belief!


 I don't think that's true - piranha's loose rows of teeth every once in a while, to be replaced by new teeth. This is their way of keeping their set of teeth sharp. Therefore I think goldfish or other feeders won't have any effect on the sharpness of the teeth (why should it)? Besides that, I don't think any tissue on feeder goldfish is harder than piranha teeth - so no sharpening...


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

Betta 
only fed them once
we had a betta competition and we all agreed on losers will throw their fish into P tank 
we ended up throwing all fish cuz no determinate winner 
only one survived he was brave enough to stand up to by Ps so i kept him


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

AzNP said:


> Betta
> only fed them once
> we had a betta competition and we all agreed on losers will throw their fish into P tank
> we ended up throwing all fish cuz no determinate winner
> only one survived he was brave enough to stand up to by Ps so i kept him


 Betta's ?? hummm good ideal


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

2" silver dollar, fast as lightining, took my ps a whole afternoon to catch.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i tossed in an ex-girlfriends betta the day after we broke up and she wanted it back. another fun feeder i had was a 4" firemouth that got the crap beaten out of it by another larger firemouth . . .it was swinning all fucked up, and the bigger firemouth was still going at himas I was removing him from the tank. needless to say the caribe loved the treat, but didn't finish it all









~Will.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

2" feeders.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Pond Koi. It's like $15 for one that's about 10". I throw it in the caribe tank, they chow down and there's still half a fish left (still alive). Then I catch it and let the piraya finish it off.


----------

